# Tips on bathing a horse?



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Today I am going to attempt to bath my horse -- wish me luck

Any tips on how to make this work out best for Kash and me? I fully expect to get filthy while making him beautiful (well more beautiful)

Any specific shampoos you recommend? I can get mane and tail from TSC I do believe. Dont know what else they carry. 

Im told he doesnt like baths - what fun! but he desperately needs one and its going to be 89 today so its plenty hot enough. 

I dont have a stall to do this in it will be me hose and the tree he is tied too. 

I know how to bath dogs - I have training in that but a horse is like a million times bigger


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Mane and Tail shampoo is ok, don't use the conditioner...just makes them greesy unless you take forever getting it all completely out and with a horse that doesn't like bathes it will take even longer, Cowboy Magic works really well, but is more expensive. When he is mostly dry it's always good to put fly spray on and Show Sheen will keep him clean a bit longer, but don't spray it where his saddle is or it can become slippery when you go to ride him. I always Fly Spray and Show Sheen after bathing my horses. Show sheen really brings out the color and keeps the dirt and gunk off of them longer.

Make sure you have a good halter when he is tied...a rope halter is the safest to use for this in case he pulls back...the clips used on regular halters break a lot easier. You'll need a hose nosel so you can spray him down from a distance. Don't be afraid to be kind of rough when you are hosing him down...he might sway and move around quickly while doing this and if you are to close it can become dangerous so if you can stay away from the back legs and hose from a distance (at first) until he warms up to the idea it will be a lot safer. 

Once he gets wet and sees that you aren't scared and there isn't anything to freak out about he should calm down and just stand there or sway with his tail tucked in. But at first don't get to close while he figures out he can't get away. If he pulls back or tries to run off, don't stop, just keep spraying him down. 

Good luck! It's really not very hard. I have to train young horses every year to bathe and it's one of the easiest things to do with them as long as you don't let them scare you and stay out of the way so they don't run you over or kick out. lol


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I will have to buy a rope halter because I dont have one -- but thats a good idea. The ones that have teh leadline already attached work good enough? I knwo its only a nose band though.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Yep... I 2nd everything Kylee said.  Although I have to say.... don't know many horses that won't come around to loving bath time. When I trained horses it was always their favorite part of the day.... nothing like getting hot, sweaty and then getting a nice cool bath.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Oh... one tip not mentioned... I'd REALLY look into investing in cross ties... tying a scared horse to a tree is just a bad accident waiting to happen. The horse can't run around the tree can it?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well I wouldnt be spraying him tied to teh tree - I have to fly spray him while I hold his leadline so thats what i figure I would have to do with spraying him down. He has issues  But he loves me now so I figure now is the time to work more on the next level of his trust. He is getting better with fly spray but I cant get near his face at all! His ears are another issue too since he was ear twitched I was told.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I'd see if you could cross tie him somewhere..way safer.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They have a halter... that is made for horses... that like to pull back and break halters, don't remember the name of it, but... it puts pressure around their head and stops them from pulling back to hard...... it is humane and doesn't hurt them...
when you start bathing run the water on the hoofs first ...then go to the legs... slowly work your way up...... talk gently to your horse.... no quick moves.... if the water isn't to cold... then the horse will like the bath better.....use a soft brush as it will gently scratch the animal....make it a good experience....sounds like.... the horse had bad experiences in the past....or not enough baths yet..... the more baths you give ...the more they get use to it...... :wink: 

Make sure... the tree or branch... is solid... so it won't break..... tie the rope up high enough... that if the horse thrashes... it won't get hung up and tangled... in the rope.... if your horse jumps around alot... maybe wrap a blanket or something with cushion... around the tree... so that your horse won't get hurt.... especially around the leg area...any wounds deep enough.... will be a pain...as proud flesh tends to grow there... good luck with your bath..... you may get wetter than the horse...LOL :hug: 

be sure not to stand in front of the horse....I would hate to see you get hurt... :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I saw that type of rope halter but it didtn explain what it was for it and it said "if not used properly it will put to much pressure on sensitive areas of the horses head" and I was like thats the last thing Kash needs! he is already easily traumatized by unusual things. So I didnt get it......


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If you where to get it....you would have to have someone with horse sense...LOL that knows how... to set it up on your horse....and teach you how....I agree... that if ....not set up properly.... that it puts alot of pressure....wrongly.... :hug:


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

I have gone to spraying the horses down the the hose when i'm out watering-not all the time, but quite often. Most of them love it, especially my mom's horse snickers. You can also use that ez? stuff, that comes in the spray bottle that you hook directly on the hose-I can't remember what it's called, but it works well on the goats to, gets them all nice and shiny clean-especially the Saanens. It's amazing how well it cleans them.We found that at D&B.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I saw that but I know he loves to be brushed so I figured the rubbing down would be better instead of constant spraying since spraying doesnt seem to be something he is keen on. 

But if he gets use to it I might. 

I didnt get to bathing him today for several reasons but Tuesday might be more promising.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Stacey, we have to give out horses a bath all the time, (she is in parades and Rodeo's) We never tie them, we just slowly take the hose to the feet and work up, if they are not scared they will be just fine, and we always use Suave shampoo and conditioner. It is cheap and it works great. No need to spend a lot of money. Make sure it is warm outside so they are not so cold. It kills me when we have to give a bath and the stand and shiver. So if it is to cold we take them to the car wash, that water is warmer, and we do not squeeze the trigger to say the least, or it would hurt them. Let me tell you the looks we get at the car wash.


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

We do the same as Lori...

If it is Abby I hold her lead with my left and the hose with my right (I'm right handed - LOL) and then start with the hose on low at her feet and slowly work my way up after she gets used to the water temp. We have a couple different sponges we use for head verses body. So again lead in left hand and sponge in right hand. Then rinse the same way as getting her damp.

Sage is still learning so she has only had two baths by us. Both times with Charity our trainer as Sage wouldn't stand still for me when I tried.

I do have a cross tie but have never used it because of the way our barn is set up it wouldn't work the right way.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for the tips. Yah I figured I would hold him while bathing. I hold him while doing his feet too. He stands good as long as there isn't grass around he wants to eat  

He is a VERY good horse don't get me wrong. I just want to make evrrything a pleasant experience for him since trust has been an issue from the beginning. Hopefully this will be his last home. I think I'm his 4th owner in 10 years!


----------

